# Why do some people start a confusing thread and they sign off?



## Fernita

There are some people who start a new thread with not enough context or sometimes they don´t explain clearly what they need. I find this a lack of respect to all the other foreros who start trying to help while the person interested in getting an answer just leaves or simply signs off.
Moreover, it becomes a waste of time and in some cases, due to the fact that the original post is confusing, we even have to decipher what he or she wanted to say and end up having arguments among the ones who just want to help. 
Has it happened to any of you?
What could we do to avoid this?
I do not refer to those who do it on purpose. I mean those who are new here.
Thanks for your opinions.
Fernita.


----------



## natasha2000

Many times, Fernita. Too many times. 

Al final, lo único que puedes hacer es no contestar más si notas que es uno de estos hilos.


----------



## Crescent

Fernita said:


> There are some people who start a new thread with not enough context or sometimes they don´t explain clearly what they need.



Hhm, I do know what you mean. But bare in mind that sometimes, what may seem obvious to one person may not necesserily be likewise to someone else. Like, today I came over a thread in which  the starter was asking to translate a sentence something along the lines of: 'I cannot give anything less than 10!' 
I had to read that three times, and I still didn't really..switch on. I mean, 10 what? Oranges? Pounds? Trees? 
But when the person had affirmed: '10 as in 10/10 - a marking scheme' then that was kind of very obvious.. Yet, I couldn't come up with a conclusion myself.


----------



## elroy

Fernita, 

Your annoyance is understandable, but the fact of the matter is that many new members do not realize the importance - the indispensability - of context when they pose a question.  Nine times out of ten, they do not read the rules before posting. 

The solution in such situations is to either ignore the thread as Natasha suggested or to post a polite request for context.  There is no reason for you to engage in any guessing or mind-reading games.


----------



## maxiogee

I think I have a picture of some of our inquirers.
They think that forer@s here are at their command, and they expect prompt service.
The also post with a deadline in mind. They are working on homework or some exercise and come to an impasse. They find us, or are directed to us, and post their inquiry. When no answer comes within their deadline they disappear never to be seen again.
As 'proof' of my thesis I would offer the number of times one sees a snappy post saying something like "I asked a question on XYZ thread. Why has no-one answered?" I have seen these posts come less than an hour after the original inquiry was posted.
The second piece of 'proof' is the "I don't like that answer." style of reply to a forer@ who has gone to the trouble of interpreting what is often a badly worded phrase and has answered in detail.
My last 'proof' is the real irritation to me, the ingratitude which can be seen when several forer@s answer an inquiry, each with a slightly different response. These folks have a brief discussion and arrive at an almost commonly agreed solution. They ask for a clarification, and get - nothing. Nobody's there.


----------



## Fernita

Dear elroy, I´ve written *We need more context to help you* more times than ever in my life. Yet, when they finally provide the context and a reasonable debate starts to get to a final conclusion, they just go away. 
Maybe what really irritates me is the ingratitude as Maxiogee states.
By the way, thank you Maxiogee for being so helpful the other night. I couldn´t agree more with your opinion as regards this topic.
My dear foreros, thanks for your opinions.


----------



## maxiogee

No problem, fernita, but as I remember it it was 'the other morning'


----------



## elroy

I agree with you, Fernita, that it's not proper to not show any acknowledgment of the efforts that were shown to help you.  Nevertheless, we have to keep in mind that some members are not really interested in being part of our community, but rather only in getting an answer to their question.  So as soon as they get one, they don't bother to post anymore and instead simply leave the forums (sometimes forever).  It's frustrating, but I hope you can console yourself with the fact that a lot of the time those who contribute, and others as well, end up benefiting from the discussion in unexpected ways.


----------



## Fernita

maxiogee said:


> No problem, fernita, but as I remember it it was 'the other morning'


 
My local time was 4 am, I was exhausted and maybe where you live it was already "the morning". I struggled with that post for about 3 hours and went to bed at 5.   If I hadn´t been for your help, I would have gone to bed later!  You can´t imagine how important your post was! At the moment, I´m in Buenos Aires, and the local time is 8:15 pm.


----------



## Fernita

elroy said:


> I agree with you, Fernita, that it's not proper to not show any acknowledgment of the efforts that were shown to help you. Nevertheless, we have to keep in mind that some members are not really interested in being part of our community, but rather only in getting an answer to their question. So as soon as they get one, they don't bother to post anymore and instead simply leave the forums (sometimes forever). It's frustrating, but I hope you can console yourself with the fact that a lot of the time those who contribute, and others as well, end up benefiting from the discussion in unexpected ways.


 
Absolutely true!!!


----------



## Trina

Another reason could be to do with time difference and when the internet is available.  This of course is no excuse for the people who disappear completely off the edge of the planet, but there have been times when I've posed a question and haven't had a reply and have had to leave the forum (until the next day). Each time, I think to myself what if I wasn't clear enough in my question or answer and now it'll be 12-24 hours before I return. 
The internet time available can also affect this. eg I'm on a plan where I have unlimited use between midnight & noon (Australian time) which in real terms means between 8am and noon. I have to be careful not to use up my data allowance between noon & midnight (only 300mb per month)
Trina


----------



## Fernita

Trina said:


> Another reason could be to do with time difference and when the internet is available. This of course is no excuse for the people who disappear completely off the edge of the planet, but there have been times when I've posed a question and haven't had a reply and have had to leave the forum (until the next day). Each time, I think to myself what if I wasn't clear enough in my question or answer and now it'll be 12-24 hours before I return.
> The internet time available can also affect this. eg I'm on a plan where I have unlimited use between midnight & noon (Australian time) which in real terms means between 8am and noon. I have to be careful not to use up my data allowance between noon & midnight (only 300mb per month)
> Trina


 
I see, Trina. Thanks.


----------



## cuchuflete

We have had a few people (sadly, more than a few) who behave exactly as Fernita has described them-- they post a context-free question, do not provide requested clarifications, and never or rarely return to acknowledge the help received.
Such posters are also conspicuous for their lack of help or even participation in threads started by others.  The last point is, as Elroy has noted, their right.  The lack of context, and consequent time waste by good-hearted foreros is not.

I recently sent yet another warning to one such forer@, stating that questions without context would be closed or removed. I haven't seen that person much since then.

The large majority of foreros are cooperative and helpful.  We have a few "bad apples".  Please just ignore their threads, and give your kind attention to the people who ask useful questions.  If you find a newbie who doesn't understand how this should work, please help them, with gentle and courteous requests for context.


----------



## Fernita

cuchuflete said:


> We have had a few people (sadly, more than a few) who behave exactly as Fernita has described them-- they post a context-free question, do not provide requested clarifications, and never or rarely return to acknowledge the help received.
> Such posters are also conspicuous for their lack of help or even participation in threads started by others. The last point is, as Elroy has noted, their right. The lack of context, and consequent time waste by good-hearted foreros is not.
> 
> I recently sent yet another warning to one such forer@, stating that questions without context would be closed or removed. I haven't seen that person much since then.
> 
> The large majority of foreros are cooperative and helpful. We have a few "bad apples". Please just ignore their threads, and give your kind attention to the people who ask useful questions. If you find a newbie who doesn't understand how this should work, please help them, with gentle and courteous requests for context.


 
Yes, cuchu, that´s what I do and will go on doing anyway. 
Wow, after you sent that warning, such forer@ disappeared. Well done and thanks.


----------



## la reine victoria

> Wow, after you sent that warning, such forer@ disappeared. Well done and thanks.


 


Steady on Fernita, you'll have Cuchu thinking he's omnipotent.  





LRV


----------



## Brian P

A couple of months ago I needed a Spanish word translated and whilst surfing the Internet, stumbled upon this site.  I needed the word in a hurry and didn't even notice the rules.  My posting had a title something like "Please Help", I gave no context, attempted no translation myself, gave my e-mail address and pretty much broke every rule! 

My point is that this will be a recurring problem as long as there are people like me around!

Fortunately one of your kind moderators gently pointed out my errors and this Forum has been a source of joy and enrichment ever since.


----------



## la reine victoria

So I see, Brian, from your steadily rising number of posts.

Glad you stayed around.  




LRV


----------

